
The Internet Is My Religion - MaysonL
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/07/the_internet_is.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thetechnium+%28The+Technium%29
======
a2tech
The video that the article is written around is very moving and touching. The
man presenting is very articulate about his beliefs and does not appear to be
preaching.

However the article written around the video isn't nearly as interesting or
coherent.

~~~
guilbep
I stopped reading at Planetary soul! :)

------
wolfhumble
The video's backdrop is a real heartwarming story on how people have and can
help people through the internet, and how we can be linked together in a
positive way.

But the purpose of the video is something different and I guess it can be
summed up with these words from the end of the video: "Each one of us is a
creator, but together we are The Creator."

If that is the case, where were we "The Creator", when the earth’s foundation
was laid? (paraphrasing Job 38:4)

~~~
loup-vaillant
(I didn't see the video yet.)

> _"Each one of us is a creator, but together we are The Creator."_

Taken out of contest, it looks like it comes from an atheist. I like the way
it recognize the power of our cognition[1]. But now I wonder if Mr Gilliam
_really_ [2] believes in something like God. Now I'm curious.

[1]: _<http://lesswrong.com/lw/ve/mundane_magic/> _

[2]: _<http://lesswrong.com/lw/i4/belief_in_belief/> _

~~~
loup-vaillant
I have seen the video. He clearly is atheist. His "I believe in God" at the
end doesn't really mean anything, since he said that God basically is the
united Human specie.

What thrills me most about this video is that he quite eloquently demonstrated
that we can relinquish our belief in the supernatural _without losing faith_.

------
niels_olson
Jim Gilliam is jgilliam here on Hacker News

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgilliam>

------
da5e
Is there any word that has been rendered more useless than the word god? That
word belongs to the fundamentalists and the hucksters, and instead of trying
to salvage it, it seems like time to let it go. Yes, the internet can be very
good and very bad, just like everything else. What's god got to do with it?
Couching things in the "language of religion" never clarified anything.

